# Stump grinder



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

When we're purchased our land it's basically covered in trees, had a company come out and clear enough land for house and a small yard. 
Now that I have some equipment, chainsaws, tractor, brush hog, box blade, backhoe,..... it's tine to clear up some more land, i don't want to be just digging stumps for hours on end so looking at a PTO driven stump grinder. Any thoughts on these? Suggestions or comments welcome.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Scott, thanks for joining!

Sadly, stump grinders are EXPENSIVE. Not because of how these are built, but because the manufactures have to have a high price tag on liabilities due to safety.

There are PLENTY of DIY stump grinders on YT. BUT, don't be careless on the safety part like some folks do.

In basic terms for a DIY stump grinder, a used gear head from a brush mower or auger is the item to find that will connect to the PTO drive shaft. How you go about the cutting wheel or grinding drum is up to your preference. I've had a few thousand trees cleared. Took 2-months to get 90% of them ground to power with a PTO stump grinder. Took about $375 in diesel to do the job. So, if time and money is not on your side, then maybe find a RENTAL place or contract someone.

FYI, there are a few awesome forestry drum stump mowers out there for higher powered tractors that can remove a huge stump in just seconds! 




Now, you can even do this with a BOBCAT ! 



At the 7min mark or so, it's gets very interesting seeing how this pounds on thicker tree trunks and stumps.

CAT 



 
Once your stumps are gone, you'll need a disc harrow pull behind like this to sink into the soil to chop up hundreds of thousands of roots! One like this is the perfect type as the discs are designed to crush and snap those roots. complete round smooth discs are useless. I have about 500-lbs somewhat evenly place on to of the disc harrow. Do this only on DRY days! Not after a rain. hmmm, good advice due to my dumb experience. BUT, also not during a drought! LOL 
My Yanmar YM2610 is 31Hp, 29 PTO Hp. Thus it's basically the soil dampness and how deep you need to run the harrow.


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

Well we found apto stomp grinder reasonably priced, 2500$ we will try it and let you know the results.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

scott f smith said:


> Well we found apto stomp grinder reasonably priced, 2500$ we will try it and let you know the results.


Compared to what's out there, yes, $2,500 isn't too bad. Bummer these things cost sooooo fricking much.


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

I hope to maybe get a few side jobs and recoup some money, lots of ppl need stumps ground and hurricane season is upon us shortly.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

scott f smith said:


> I hope to maybe get a few side jobs and recoup some money, lots of ppl need stumps ground and hurricane season is upon us shortly.


Yes, that is a good thing. When doing stump grinding, ALWAYS first know how to get the equipment in and out and how to avoid where the chips could fly. Damage to a house or other structure, vehicle or nearby utility should all be avoided. Take the easy ones, thus it greatly reduces liability! Know your city & county rules if you need to get a small business permit or such. Some folks are sue happy. You don't want to loose your equipment and shirt over a simple job. 

Now with all that said above, YES there are FAR AND FEW stump grinding services available. Even working under a local nursery company could be the ticket too. This way you have some umbrella legal protection. Just network things out first and get to know your new tool first. 

All that I mentioned was gleaned from the guy who ground down all of our stumps. He plans to retire from this side job gig in 3 years. Hard to do at his almost 70 years of age anymore.


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

Good info, I have a friend that does tree work, they drop and haul and stump grinding they sub out, so hope to get the work that way. I won't try to do anything with it until well practiced at my house, I've got alot of trees to play with in my 3 acre forest ha ha


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

scott f smith said:


> Good info, I have a friend that does tree work, they drop and haul and stump grinding they sub out, so hope to get the work that way. I won't try to do anything with it until well practiced at my house, I've got alot of trees to play with in my 3 acre forest ha ha


Sweet! You got a plan! 

That's how our logger subed-out the stump work too, to his nephew actually. Both guys are up in age. Been doing it their whole lives. Good money, but hard on the body and equipment. Just be easy and don't push the equipment too hard. Only take the jobs that keeps you and the equipment and surrounding areas safe.  I do believe you will do really well.


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

I'll have plenty to practice on at the old homestead. The wife says I'm not taking outside jobs till this one done ha ha so couple years from now.


----------

